
Ask HN: Online resources for learning Linear Algebra - jmstfv
I am compiling list of free online resources where one could learn Linear Algebra. Any resources that you found useful would do. Thanks!
======
jgamman
3Blue1Brown youtube series 'essense of linear algebra' is a good way to build
your intuition. skim watch to get some visuals, then dive into something like
Strang and then go back and critically watch a vid on the topic.

------
jamam
Check out Gilbert Strang's Linear Algebra course[0]. Material is of superior
quality.

[0] [https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/mathematics/18-06sc-linear-
algeb...](https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/mathematics/18-06sc-linear-algebra-
fall-2011/)

